# found a small scratch on my p99



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

on the side of frame....didn't bug me that much when i first saw it when i took it home from the ffl dealer last week. it's a hairline paint scratch on the right side of slide. I haven't shot the gun yet either. But NOW it is enough to get annoyed at especially being a new gun and paying almost $620 for it. I emailed buds and let them know about it...and if they could offer an even exchange for one that didn't have any scratches.. WELL GUESS WHAT..it's been 2 days and no word from buds...this IN CONTRAST to their very timely email responses in the past when i was in process of buying the pistol from them. I don't expect them to reply muchless offer any exchanges at this point due to their silence, but their service leaves a lot to be desired. Like the other poster said...buds..they seem to do what's best for them, not their customers. I knew i was taking a chance when i bought a gun online so i don't blame anyone.....like i said..it's a hairline scratch only..other than that..the pistol is new. However, i won't buy another gun from buds for sure..and won't buy one online for a while..THAT'S JUST ME.


I don't know if there's anything i can do at this point...it's a small scratch i know..big deal (like my wife said..guns are suppose to have scratches )
but i like my finish paint to be new and scratch free on a new gun..

but like today i saw the same p99 at a local dealer $589...and i almost wanted to buy that one...and sell the one i have now..even if i had to sell for less than i bought it.

WHAT DO U GUYS THINK...??? CRAZY??
sell it buy a new one..take the loss..I would think of selling it for $500 to my coworker and buy a new p99...but i don't know how i would go about selling a firearm to someone else....is it safe ..liability issues???

or should i just

get over it..it will scratch anyway later on..


maybe i should just shoot it and drop it ..it would make me feel better knowing i did the scratching on my own gun...


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Yea right. You but the other one, and then decide the scratch on your first one isn't really that bad and you really don't have the heart to sell it...
Thus your P99 collection begins.

I swear, these P99s are like crack. I WANT MORE!


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Your wife has more sense than you.....................if your not going to enter it in a beauty contest.......who cares.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I gotta be honest - almost every new gun I've bought had at least tiny marks or scratches on it somewhere - I've said it before - I get teaased by range buddies about my "museum pieces" all the time.

Scratches here and there kinda led me to get my first P99 hard chromed - after that, I did the rest. Now, no more scratches  :smt023 

My compact P99 had a mark on the polymer frame when it came in - but my local shop had such a hard time getting me 1, I took it anyway. Luckily, I got it out w/ a scotchbright pad.

On the slide - nothing U can do. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Shoot it a while, and then get it refinished if ya have to. If U do refinish it, then the decocker and extractor will have a nice full, smooth black look, instead of that rough texture w/ tiny marks it has :mrgreen:


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah..you're right..i'm gonna shoot the living daylights out of that thing this weekend..that'll end my stupid obsession with that tiny scratch...lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> yeah..you're right..i'm gonna shoot the living daylights out of that thing this weekend..that'll end my stupid obsession with that tiny scratch...lol


Hard chrome it dude, hard chrome it 

After doing my 1st two. When I bought my fullsize A/S - I shot it 1x, then shipped out the slide the very next day


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hard chrome it dude, hard chrome it
> 
> After doing my 1st two. When I bought my fullsize A/S - I shot it 1x, then shipped out the slide the very next day


so tell me this..when u hard chrome the slide....it won't scratch or dent right?? the whole point of chroming it i assume..

can it get back in black when i do chrome it??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - the only way U can scratch hard chrome is to scratch it with another metal object (and then, it really doesn't scratch, iit just goes from a matte finish to a shiney one - bit it would still look like a scratch). Or, if U drag it across the concrete.

Otherwise, it should not scratch or mar. I have seen pics of hard chromed guns that look brand new after years of carry - even being holstered and unholstered all the time.

I've carried my P99 for over a year now since it has been hard chromed. While U pick oil on the surface from being inside of the holster - once ya wipe that off, it still looks brand new.

For the first time, I saw a pic of a hard chromed pistol with a little holster wear. Someone posted it on another forum. Guy had been carrying the gun for 5 years in a kydex holster. THat apparently will wear it faster than leather, because I've seen pics of 8 year old hard chromed 1911s that look perfect despite being carried everyday.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

can we hard chrome it and still get the color in black...
as opposed to the silver like the ones in your photos..
i am partial to black..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, no such thing - hard chrome is silver - its a metal.

There is such a thing as black chrome - but it isn't really black black.

Its expensive, and is just used for show - similiar to gold plating a gun. It has no durability.

If U wanna have a black gun, I'd get it done in Black T - Its the strongest black coating there is. It's a polymer coating, so it will eventually wear - more than hard chrome. But, its really the best black coating option. It still should be hears before U develop wear on it - and from what I've read - it would just be some shiney marks on the high points on the slide from holster wear.

I think the guy will touch it up for free too. He does it in black or green. He puts the stuff on weapons and equipment for the US government.

The 1 place that does it doe snot have a website, but I think I have the ph # to the company saved someplace.

U can do searches on the other forums if ya wanna know more about it. I did that in 2005 when I researched all the best finishes. Never read a neg thing about it.

I still prefer hard chrome, however.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

ok..i'll do some search on black t then..
thanks for the info....


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Fords does offer a black chrome......(polished or matt as you can see in the pics)
however it is not as durable as regular hardchrome... but sure beats the facotry finish any day.....
It make a good finish for a range gun that is not getting holstered I would think....
Fords is liked among many P7 owners as they remove the ugly millmark found on many police refurbs and then reengrave the slide markings....
if you should decide to go with them be prepared for a long wait (I think 2 months is common) but the results will be outstanding....
www.fordsguns.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen desert eagles black chromed, and it had an almost purplish look. I think it may depend on who ya get to do it.

I've seen some slight coloring differences in hard chrome guns depending on who does the work.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I think the CZ is the best looking of them right after the PPK/S


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

You paid $620 for a P99 A/S 9mm??? 

WOW!!! 

A little high I think. But, at least you own one. Congrats!

I wouldn't worry about the scratch. My firearms get used, they are not muesem pieces. They get scratches all over.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

uncut said:


> I think the CZ is the best looking of them right after the PPK/S


The black chromes Desert Eagle looked different - maybe itw as the lighting. It had a purplish look to it.

Anyway - not a durable finish...

I think if that bothers him - just remove the decocker button and extractor, and send those in. Can't be more than $15 to get them coated in black polymer. Then, put them back. And, he's still got his new gun.

Those 2 parts have never been scratched since I had my slides redone.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

It was $523 base price..excluding shipping and other fees which came to $570..then another $50 for ffl fee/background.


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

Ahh...I see. That's not bad, I guess. 

The scratch still bothering you?


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

what scratch?? lol..

went to the range today...got a few more internally, the barrell etc..
feel better after shooting it and getting down rough and ugly with it..
it ain't a NEW GUN no more...lol

bought the sharpie just in case i get the ill feeling about the scratch..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U will ALWAYS get some wear on the barrel. ALls emi autos do this. Ain't nothin' U can do about that.

My slides are perfect. Always have that wear on the barrel block and on the top of the barrel.


----------



## YakkoWarner (Feb 4, 2007)

I had a very small, hairline "scratch" on one of my pistols. It was so small, it was only noticeable when light reflected off it, which would sharply contrast with the flat black finish. It was as if that spot was not blued at all.

I ended up using the Presto Gun Blue pen
http://www.birchwoodcasey.com/sport/index.html
which blued that spot, and I can't tell I ever had a problem there.

I think this will work only if the bluing is missing; not if the bluing is worn.


----------

